# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  A Fistful of Reichsmarks

## Irken

The Setting


*Spoiler* for _Setting_: 



The Year is 1941, after a bloody revolution and brief war with Germany, the depleted Mexican army had no choice but to abandon all lands and cities north of San Luis. 

    The dire situation in Mexico after a failed harvest and rising inflation reached a breaking point when a Mexican oil company was bombed during a riot. Killing thirty-three and maiming hundreds others. It became evident to the world that the Mexican government was incapable of handling the situation. Things simply got worse and soon revolutionaries cried for freedom and food. Manipulating by recent and wealthy German immigrants the revolution took off. By use of media, these German revolutionaries broadcasted a message of German pride and hope for the Mexican people. Already, many Germans had emigrated from Germany to Mexico in the past 200 years. And so, to be of German blood secured a place of importance in this revolution. The Mexican people had their own pride, distinct in it's own of defeating an oppressive empire multiple times and combating constantly with authoritarian regimes. The Germans manipulated this pride to give a vision of Germany-Mexico, a land distinctly Mexican, yet with the unique influence of Germany. It envisioned a state where the common man had a roof above his head, and all the comforts he rightfully should have, as a German. 

    Fed up with the constant abuse of revolutionaries turned authoritarian. Many Mexican people bought into the vision that the Kaiser could provide a comfortable life for them. However, comfort, freedom, and food are not won with words. It is the blood of the young and broken that provide this. 

    Germany began supplying revolutionaries with weapons, and a line of supply by sea. The Mexican government trying to stop this began sinking cargo freighters. Outraged, the Kaiser declared war against the Mexican government finally gaining the popular support of the German people. A massive deployment soon arrived on the shores of Tamaulipas virtually unopposed by the Mexican military. The troops spread throughout northern Mexico and gaining the support of the locals were able to retain these lands as they pushed south for Mexico City. However, as constant aggression from revolutionaries in other parts of the Empire grew the dire need for the relocation of these soldiers grew. Desperately, the Mexican government brokered a peace with Germany understanding the situation. Giving up a few lands the Mexican military was given room to breath. However losing much of it's northern industry the remnants of Mexico dove into a depression that was known for constant abuse of revolutionaries. 

    Mexican revolutionaries to the north wanted peace and German freedom for their southern brothers and so brought the fight down south. However, German troops dug in and began building a border between Mexico and German-Mexico. 

    In the years that followed, it became evident that German politicians and lords that ruled over the area didn't have the interest of the Mexican people at heart nor did they respect the culture. Transforming many areas with proud Spanish names to German names, making the official language German, meaning all official documents were in German. Spanish was not taught in the schools only German, and preferential treatment of Germans over Mexicans was also an issue. To speak German and never utter a word of Spanish as a Mexican was probably the only way to fit in with the higher class. Soon the broken revolutionaries who had lost in the south attempted to bring back Mexican nationalism to the North. They were met with brutal reprisal and not a word of their demise was ever printed, not that any Mexicans would know, all the newspapers were written in German. Almost everything became written in German. Mexican culture began to diminish and was drowned out by the heavy importation of German culture. To buy tequila became a struggle as the Germans favored other spirits. And during this time many Germans began to immigrate from Germany. 

    In German-Mexico there was constant conflict between Germans and Mexicans, often ending in violence. The Abwehr became ever more apparent here and the police force tripled in just one year alone. Some places gained a sort of wild west appeal as one traveled over the southern border into the chaotic lands of Mexico. Lush jungles inhabited by revolutionaries and despotic cities over ridden with shanties and crime. Germans offered paid well for bounty hunters to go beyond the border and kill "enemies of the state" often troublemakers and revolutionaries that raided German buildings before retreating beyond the border where police forces could not give chase. However it was not uncommon to hear of German brutality in border towns that received little support from the Mexican military. 




*Spoiler* for _Shortened Setting_: 



Shortened Setting

The Year is 1941, and much of Mexico now belongs to the German empire.

Almost completely transformed into a German colony it is scarce to find Spanish or Mexican influence in the cities, elsewhere in the country though, Mexican nationalism grew strong. Bandits and revolutionaries often raided German areas and were constant in attacking German cars. To find anything of German influence marked one for death if they were caught by these brutal bandits. Bounty hunter agents scour the country side in an attempt to bring order to the land and money to their pockets.
The Empire is willing to pay handsomely for this job often. And whole companies centered around this trade can be found in every German-Mexican city. 

To the south lies the desolate and impoverished lands of Mexico. To the north lies the U.S. border which is now heavily defended in sight of the brutal campaign carried out by Germany in Mexico just a few years ago. Americans are outraged by the blatant imperialism the Germans are enacting. Coming from a tradition of freedom and fighting against the British Empire just a 170 years prior. However, the private sector of America has experienced an economic boom finding trade with the Hun to be highly profitable. 



Character Creation

Simply fill in this sheet and post it here to be considered for a part in the game.

Name: The character's name. Obviously.
Age: The character's age
Gender: The character's gender.
Appearance: This is physical appearance, not clothes. Be modest.
Persona: The attitudes, the mannerisms, the general personality of your character.
Occupation: Anything that fits the setting. (That means bounty hunter, police officer, bandit, revolutionary, also I'll accept the mysticism seen in The Quiet Conspiracy, with heavy Mexican influence of course, I'll add a leveling system shortly after we start the game and I know what I'm working with)
Skills and Traits: See the 'Skills and Traits' drop-down list and put a filled-in version here.
Nationality: You're most likely, Mexican, German, or American but I'll accept just about anything.


*Spoiler* for _Skills_: 



You have 100 points to place where you want.

With 'Skills' you simply put as many of your 100 points on the skills you want to be better in. The more points, the better at that skill you are. (e.g., you could put 20 of your points on 'Persuasion' to make yourself better than usual at persuasion). There is no upper limit to how much you can put on skills, so long as you can afford it.
With 'Traits' you pay the specified amount of points and you have that trait. You cannot buy traits later on in the game. Some traits have a negative cost, because they have a negative effect. If you choose this trait, you then have that amount of points to spend or spread on other skills and traits.

There will be a 'levelling system' akin to GestaltAlteration's brilliant Dominion game, which can be found in the archives, and so you will gain more points to alot if you do well.

General Skills

Persuasion - 0
Perception - 0
Bureauocratic savy - 0
Political Awareness - 0
Fashion - 0
City savy (knowing the 'usual suspects', knowing contacts) - 0
Lock-picking - 0
Code-breaking - 0
Fire-arms (hand-guns) - 0
Fire-arms (sub-machine guns) - 0
Fire-arms (rifles) - 0
Mêlée weapons - 0
Unarmed combat - 0
Pragmatic/creative combatant - 0
Athletics/fitness - 0
Free-running - 0
Stealth/evasion - 0

General Traits

Remember, these have costs (any negative costs mean you can take that number and spend it on skills or other traits if you choose it). You can have as many traits as you can afford, if you want.

You cannot buy traits at any other point in the game, so if you want one then you must take it now.

A Natural Killer - costs 30
Some people are born able to kill better than others. Without remorse or hesitation. You will be generally better at combat, and more likely to kill your opponent. It does mean that you will find it harder to simply knock opponents unconcious without delivering a fatal blow.
Steady Hand - costs 20
Generally more accurate with fire-arms than the usual gunslinger.
Good Drinker - costs 15
Able to drink alcohol without suffering its effects better than the average person.
Mechanically Minded - costs 15
Adept at the workings of machinery, fixing and using.
Hardy Figure - costs 15
A hardy figure will make you tougher, giving you a bulkier, naturally more muscular frame-set. This means you can usually take and give hits better.
Friendly Demeanour - costs 10
An easy smile and bright eyes. Will generally endear your character to others.

Mean Look - costs -10
An off-set mouth and cruel eyes. Will generally make other characters hostile towards you.
Nervous Disposition - costs 10
You start and jump easily with sudden noises. This may prove fatal in certain situations.
Uneducated - costs -15
You cannot read or write.
Slightly Short-Sighted - costs -15
You will start with glasses to remedy this, but if you lose them you will suffer in perception and accuracy.
Heavily Short-Sighted - costs -25
You will start with glasses to remedy this, but if you lose them you will suffer badly in perception and accuracy.
Alcoholism - costs -25
Without alcohol at regular intervals your character may become erratic, shaky, or poor at reacting and socializing.
Nicotine Addiction - costs -20
Without cigarettes at regular intervals your character may become erratic, shaky, or poor at reacting and socializing.




If you need a feel for the game, I want it to be sort of a western with early 1940's weaponry.

----------


## Siиdяed

Atta boy. Will post a character up soon.

----------

